# S.E. weasels



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

I was driving on 223 near Riga headed south, and four weasels came running out in front me. Three looked like they were young of the year, the other looked full grown. I sadly got no picture, but would have got a body if I didn't slow down. My buddy has killed two weasels three years back when they killed his chickens in Riga. Anybody else see any in southern Michigan?


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

most likely a mink and her young


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't think so, I've seen mink before, and weasels this far down too, my buddy killed one with a rat trap a year ago, and that was about a mile down the road. The one in front was the biggest, but he was around 1 foot long at the biggest


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

A foot long would be a monster weasel! The barn cats seem to catch a few every year at the farm, NW of Dundee a bit,,, they always leave them for us to see... lol


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

There are weasels and mink all over the state, they are quite plentiful, however nocturnal mostly, thats why most never see them. long tailed weasels can get over a foot including tail heres the difference
















Weasels have white bellies (all white in winter) while mink only have a small amount under their chin, also mink are about twice as big and have an all black tail..

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info, haven't heard anything from my friend who lives near there or seen anything


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

tsr770 said:


> A foot long would be a monster weasel! The barn cats seem to catch a few every year at the farm, NW of Dundee a bit,,, they always leave them for us to see... lol



This one was 14 inches long. Seems to be about average for what I get.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

See them all the time down at Pte. Mouille. Saw one dragging a full grown cottontail across the ****. All I saw was the rabbit at first, weasel was on the other side. Couldn't figure out how this rabbit was going sideways until it stopped and the weasel popped his head up.


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

I saw some mink sign along the river about three miles down where I saw them, but I'm pretty sure they were weasels that day


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Very neat! ive never seen babiesI've seen the white streaks and squeal in the winter in Monroe county. Mink flattened on the rd along rt 2 / lake erie too.Saw an otter once on the raisin by the sliding on his belly in the snow. That was really cool


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

I was pretty lucky! And that's awesome about the otter! I recently saw a cormorant in the river, that's the only neat non-fish animal near the river


----------



## dropshot (Apr 1, 2014)

Bluegill_Bass_Basher said:


> I was driving on 223 near Riga headed south, and four weasels came running out in front me. Three looked like they were young of the year, the other looked full grown. I sadly got no picture, but would have got a body if I didn't slow down. My buddy has killed two weasels three years back when they killed his chickens in Riga. Anybody else see any in southern Michigan?


saw one today in monroe county running thru the trying to caught a bird at the feeder 12-25-2020


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Caught two weasels on the N side of Toledo back in the 50s.
Both were incidential catches and were skinned. Both stunk to high heaven. Both caught in dry muskrat runs by the head and didnt suffer.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I have a mink living in my pond in SW Michigan


----------

